# Interesting Note on American Chestnut



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 6, 2019)

@Eric Rorabaugh - the company mentioned in this article is not far from you. This is the place where I bought these first growth longleaf pine beams I've been cutting and selling as bowl blanks and pepper mills.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2019)

Yea kind of. I go by close when I have to go HQ in Henrico. May have to leave early next time and take a little detour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 7, 2019)

I just got a flyer this from our Soil and Water Conservation District about their spring tree sale. They have American Chestnut seedling for sale this year. I think they were 12" seedlings, so I think I won't need to plant any for my use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 7, 2019)

CWS said:


> I just got a flyer this from our Soil and Water Conservation District about their spring tree sale. They have American Chestnut seedling for sale this year. I think they were 12" seedlings, so I think I won't need to plant any for my use.


Curt, are the seedlings the result of the hybridization program that the American Chestnut Foundation has been undertaking?


----------



## CWS (Mar 7, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Curt, are the seedlings the result of the hybridization program that the American Chestnut Foundation has been undertaking?


I don't know where they came from, but I will get the information.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 8, 2019)

If you hang around long as @Mike1950 you could harvest them. 

Oh wait... 

Never mind!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 8, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> If you hang around long as @Mike1950 you could harvest them.
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> Never mind!


I am older than @Mike1950 and think nether of us will harvest a grown chestnut tree from those seedlings.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

